# Active X element quicktime player plugin



## nitrobesim (5. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute, ich such einen Quicktime Playerplugin, um dass ich .mp3 oder .wav auf einer Website abspielen kann.

Gibt es da eine Seite irgendwie oder so, woher ich Infos entnehmen kann wie ich den active x element code gestalten muss?


----------

